# Missing Bankes Layout Boat from Standish



## rentalrider (Aug 8, 2011)

Writing to put word out that my 1yr old Bankes Pumpkin Seed layout boat came up missing from the bay off Standish, north of Pine River. At this point I'll assume that it, and the huge danforth anchor it was attached to in front of over 100 dec's drifted off in the blistering 10knot wind we had Friday late afternoon.  I won't ask questions, won't press charges if it turns up, just want it back. Boat was left unattended in the middle of the afternoon for 2hrs WHILE WE RESCUED A STRANGER AND HIS YOUNG SON AFTER THEY EXPERIENCED MOTOR PROBLEMS. If you were under the impression that we had left it, another layout boat, and 2 full spreads of long line decs 2 miles off shore for the first taker you were wrong. So, since I'm assuming it drifted off, I'd appreciate a note, email, call or pm if you have info, etc. A report has been filed with the tribal police since we launched from the casino launch and a report will be filed with the Standish police dept. tomorrow. Feel free to contact them if you would prefer. Thanks in advance, Rick


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

Scumbags everywhere...even 2 miles out. Doubtful but i hope ya get it back.


----------



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

Dam rick hope it comes home. I've had stuff stolen and vandalized up in there. You know I hunt that way alot and I don't see many pumpkin seeds. Yours got any marks easy to make it out. I would know both my layouts if I seen them. What a bunch of a holes. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## younggun7 (Nov 25, 2005)

Wow thats a real scumbag move. Ive got friends in that area so ill spread the word. Hope ya find it buddy.


----------



## The Fishing Pollock (May 9, 2006)

I know your pain. Got out to my blind this morning to find someone shot 2 of the roof 2x4's with a 3 1/2 inch BB. Blew them clean in half. All sorts of screwed up for sure. Called the DNR and they are keeping a look out for anyone hunting that spot that isnt me. Good thing they left the shell casings and a tag from a folding camp chair with a UPC code on it. Now If they just used a CC to buy it >>>>>


----------



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

The Fishing Pollock said:


> I know your pain. Got out to my blind this morning to find someone shot 2 of the roof 2x4's with a 3 1/2 inch BB. Blew them clean in half. All sorts of screwed up for sure. Called the DNR and they are keeping a look out for anyone hunting that spot that isnt me. Good thing they left the shell casings and a tag from a folding camp chair with a UPC code on it. Now If they just used a CC to buy it >>>>>


My buddies sled broke down one winter so he left his gear to meet a buddy up by shore to get a tow in. Someone took a crap inside the shanty he had tied to sled and stole all his stuff. What's wrong with people. Also seen a guy get hurt on the ice and as soon as he was taken into shore, I won't say fisherman but scum of standish took everything left behind. My dad and I were already helping another victim of falling through bad ice or we would have tried to stop them. Ran into enough scum out on the bay i pack heat.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## T.J. (Mar 1, 2009)

sswhitelightning said:


> My buddies sled broke down one winter so he left his gear to meet a buddy up by shore to get a tow in. Someone took a crap inside the shanty he had tied to sled and stole all his stuff. What's wrong with people. Also seen a guy get hurt on the ice and as soon as he was taken into shore, I won't say fisherman but scum of standish took everything left behind. My dad and I were already helping another victim of falling through bad ice or we would have tried to stop them. Ran into enough scum out on the bay i pack heat.
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


So when hunting that area I should run with a rifle as well.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

T.J. said:


> So when hunting that area I should run with a rifle as well.
> 
> You hang out enough during bay ice fishing you might think about it. Most likely everyone you meet is ok, but I've personally, been robbed, had my vehicle damaged, seen vandalism happening, fights on ice, and people leaving not only strangers but people they came with stranded on the ice. I have had many sad stories come from Linwood to oscoda all season. Been on the bay my entire life and met a lot of the a holes that have no problem doing wrong to others. last time I had 3 guys at a boat launch tell me they wanted to kill me and, follow me and my friend home over a steelhead pier tangle up, I watch my butt.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire





Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

That is horrible.. :rant:


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

Walked out to my bow stand last week to find it still lockd to the tree but completly trashed. Cut up seat, beat on with a hammer, hunters safety system stolen.:rant: ******* hate people


----------



## rentalrider (Aug 8, 2011)

This ***** never used to happen, or at least not in my circles "up north". I'm really surprised by this... guess I was naive. Outdoorsmen always seemed to have each other's backs. Miss those days.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

rentalrider said:


> This ***** never used to happen, or at least not in my circles "up north". I'm really surprised by this... guess I was naive. Outdoorsmen always seemed to have each other's backs. Miss those days.


so they took boat but left decoys? or they took whole spread?


----------



## honk/quack (Dec 18, 2009)

Such a lack of respect . . . disgusting! Have comfort in knowing we're not all bad. Wishing you luck on getting your gear back.


----------



## rentalrider (Aug 8, 2011)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> so they took boat but left decoys? or they took whole spread?


boat, anchor, possibly one line of decs. Won't know til after season when we sort, paint, count, etc if some were taken. I was so worked up over the boat I never thought to look in detail at spread.


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

sswhitelightning said:


> My buddies sled broke down one winter so he left his gear to meet a buddy up by shore to get a tow in. Someone took a crap inside the shanty he had tied to sled and stole all his stuff. What's wrong with people. .


Ask Enigma about that,, he might have some inside info on that caper.


----------



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

Good thing they couldn't fit the other boat or dekes in. Makes me sick that people do crap like this. Well like I said r my stuff always available to your crew. I got stuff at work ruining my life.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## rentalrider (Aug 8, 2011)

sswhitelightning said:


> Good thing they couldn't fit the other boat or dekes in. Makes me sick that people do crap like this. Well like I said r my stuff always available to your crew. I got stuff at work ruining my life.
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Thanks S, I really do appreciate it. We have back-up stuff we are using after a little "updating" right now. For everyone else, it's the new Bankes mold with the gun slot down the front. I don't believe there's many in the area we frequent so if you hear of one floating or washing up somewhere please let me know. I'd make it worth your time $$. I've put word out to everyone at all the launches we've run into and everyone has been real helpful. Bottom line is I'd rather have this happen than a real issue like an accident, whatever... just frustrating more than anything (as well as hurts the wallet). Thanks to all who are keeping their eyes open for her.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

rentalrider said:


> Thanks S, I really do appreciate it. We have back-up stuff we are using after a little "updating" right now. For everyone else, it's the new Bankes mold with the gun slot down the front. I don't believe there's many in the area we frequent so if you hear of one floating or washing up somewhere please let me know. I'd make it worth your time $$. I've put word out to everyone at all the launches we've run into and everyone has been real helpful. Bottom line is I'd rather have this happen than a real issue like an accident, whatever... just frustrating more than anything (as well as hurts the wallet). Thanks to all who are keeping their eyes open for her.


i'm guessing someone unhooked your anchors and set it adrift? seems awfully brazen to walk off with a boat that big.


----------



## Blacklab77 (Jun 21, 2006)

Will keep and eye out. Also let several folks who live up there to keep ears peeled to see if they hear about it washing up on shore. Was up Firday, Saturday and Sunday. The 3 main commerical fishermen were out checking nets and up that way. May wish to check with them if it was a drift and they happened upon it they may have hauled it in. I know they pulled in a pontoon blind last year they found drifting.


----------



## bheary (Dec 29, 2010)

There are some shady people on that side of the bay. I thought the ice pirates were bad. Now we have to worry about duck pirates. Did you make a police report yet? I would keep my eyes on Craigslist and the pawn shops. Good luck 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Zofchak (Jan 10, 2003)

rentalrider said:


> Thanks S, I really do appreciate it. We have back-up stuff we are using after a little "updating" right now. For everyone else, it's the new Bankes mold with the gun slot down the front. I don't believe there's many in the area we frequent so if you hear of one floating or washing up somewhere please let me know. I'd make it worth your time $$. I've put word out to everyone at all the launches we've run into and everyone has been real helpful. Bottom line is I'd rather have this happen than a real issue like an accident, whatever... just frustrating more than anything (as well as hurts the wallet). Thanks to all who are keeping their eyes open for her.




Have you contacted the Coast Guard? It very well may have been stolen, but if it broke loose or was intentionally set adrift they might come across it. I'm not sure about the winds then, but you may want to contact the Canadian Coasties as well. If the wind was right it could make it's way over there eventually.


----------



## rentalrider (Aug 8, 2011)

Yup, Coast Guard, police dept. and the security/police on the reservation. Thanks again to all keeping an eye out.


----------



## T.J. (Mar 1, 2009)

rentalrider said:


> Yup, Coast Guard, police dept. and the security/police on the reservation. Thanks again to all keeping an eye out.


Had a hunt this year where at just about the end of it the lay out started drifting threw the spread. The clip on the anchor just came off. How ? I have no idea but brought up the line and there was my clip in working order. So although its unlikely there is a chance it wasn't malicious. Just a simple case of **** happening.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## rentalrider (Aug 8, 2011)

T.J. said:


> Had a hunt this year where at just about the end of it the lay out started drifting threw the spread. The clip on the anchor just came off. How ? I have no idea but brought up the line and there was my clip in working order. So although its unlikely there is a chance it wasn't malicious. Just a simple case of **** happening.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Yeah, I agree it's possible (why the Coast Guard was notified) and I'm hoping it's the case still. That would mean it could turn up.


----------



## tuckersdad (Oct 30, 2010)

What color is your boat (was it custom painted or the std. greenish color) ? I might have cause to fly over the area this weekend and if so I'll keep my eyes open for it...you'd be surprised at what you can find from up there...if it was "lifted" I hope they burn in hell...


----------



## bheary (Dec 29, 2010)

Contact them too! Stealing a boat in the great lakes is punishable by huge fines. Plus it would prevent a potential false alarm sar case. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## rentalrider (Aug 8, 2011)

tuckersdad said:


> What color is your boat (was it custom painted or the std. greenish color) ? I might have cause to fly over the area this weekend and if so I'll keep my eyes open for it...you'd be surprised at what you can find from up there...if it was "lifted" I hope they burn in hell...


It is grey with some darker and lighter stripes for camo. This model has a fixed spray curtain so it sits a little taller in the water. Thanks for the help!


----------



## QuackerWhacker (Oct 9, 2007)

Check your pm's rental.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

